# Control panel for the whole system



## Guest (Mar 6, 2007)

I have seen in some TV shows where the whole home theatre is control by just this one control panel device and all the receiver and DVD player are hidden in some closet. How is this done? Currently, any remote control will have to have a line of sight to the reciever or dvd player to work.


----------



## Otto (May 18, 2006)

Hi there ljJohny,

First, welcome to the Shack!

There are a number of ways to control complete systems. I believe Crestron is one commercial solution that can do what you are describing. However, for most people, it becomes too expensive and convoluted to install. If you Google Crestron, you can find out all about it and its competitors. 

X-10 is an older method of remote controlling switches, lights and other items in the home. Zigbee and Z-Wave are newer ones. There are probably others. I'm not terribly familiar with any of them, but I believe that the latter two are much more reliable and intelligent than the former. I believe that any of these can be hooked into a computer system. That PC can then have a touch screen that would allow you to control your stuff like you describe. I believe these are less intrusive to install that a real solution like the Crestron. Unfortunately, I have heard that Z-Wave switches are about $50-80 each. It could get kinda spendy depending on how many you need.

A simpler solution is an RF-based remote control. I use the Harmony 890, and I'm able to control all my components from any location in my house. I posted some more descriptive comments here about the 890. Using an RF-based remote would allow you to put all of your components behind a closed and still be able to control them. FWIW, the 890 employs Z-Wave, so if I had a Z-Wave switch, my remote should be able to control it natively. Pretty cool. ****, I should just get _one_ switch and see how it works, huh?

Hope that helps. Let us know if you have more questions.


----------



## Guest (Mar 6, 2007)

Thank you so much for the quick response. I was looking at the Sony RM-AX4000A model. I've purchased an earlier version and I was quite disapointed. Currently the one that I have, don't remember the model number at the memont, cannot obtain all the functions from the remote control that came with the device and all my devices are Sony brand.


----------



## Wayne A. Pflughaupt (Apr 13, 2006)

Hi Johnny,

Welcome to the Forum!

With an inexpensive infra-red repeater system you could use your regular remote.

Regards,
Wayne


----------

